# I'm out, can't abide a liar



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Earlier in the current controversy, our site's new owner offered to delete the previous posts of anyone who requested that. I immediately did so.
However, I received this pm from Shannon today when I asked for a status update:

"We have actually decided that we are not going to delete any posts. However, I can remove your name from them (but feel this is not what you are looking for in an answer). If you decide that is what you want, please let me know."

Removing the name does nothing for me. I am a professional writer and am concerned about being paid for my work. I really don't care whether my name is on it or not. I just care that I get paid for work I have done that others are using, particularly if they are receiving a financial profit from my effort. 

Saying you will do one thing and then refusing to do that very thing makes you a liar, plain and simple. And I can't abide being around liars. Apart from the irritation and distrust factors, there's something about being tarnished by the company you keep.

So I am done here. I could never again feel good about offering advice. comments, encouragement to my online friends for free, knowing that Carbon Media may well decide to sell my words elsewhere for a profit to them.

Thanks, friends, for all the help, ideas and encouragement. I wish you all well. To the folks at Carbon Media, I sincerely hope that you reap all you have sown.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Honestly, I doubt the man is a liar. More like just did not know what could be done. That first night the demands were fired at him very fast and I feel he said what he felt could be done and not knowing it was not feasible. I came to that conclusion about 3 Am the first night he was on the forum.

I wish you well.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i understand and wish all well if they(members) stay or if they go or do a bit of both. i just hope at some point we can stop bashing each other from owners to former and active mods and get back to daily survival stuff be it here or another forum if thats what we choose to do.


good luck to all !!


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

po boy said:


> Honestly, I doubt the man is a liar. More like just did not know what could be done. That first night the demands were fired at him very fast and I feel he said what he felt could be done and not knowing it was not feasible. I came to that conclusion about 3 Am the first night he was on the forum.
> 
> I wish you well.


If not a liar, then a man not of his word. He said he would do something and then refused to do it. If he didn't know what could be done, then perhaps that is even worse - having someone who doesn't know what he is doing at the helm. By the way, other forum community experts have stated that posts can absolutely be removed, but that owners don't want to do that because it "interrupts the integrity" of the threads when people later agree or comment on a missing post. Carbon Media should have considered that before offering to delete them.

The bottom line is that when Shannon made it clear today that the company would not make good on its promise, then I realized that this is not the place for me.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey, I think you forgot to post your goodbye in the cooking section.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

flowergurl said:


> Hey, I think you forgot to post your goodbye in the cooking section.


Not only that but on some boards posting in that many areas there same post is a automatic deletion of all posts. Cause I am on one just like that. LOL


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

Wonder if he's going to one of the proboards? Does he have a surprise coming!


----------



## CMG_CEO (Mar 24, 2015)

At the time I said that I was getting bombarded from all directions. We later realized that deleting posts would make for an incoherent conversation for all the existing users when you see a conversation between three people but you can't hear one. This was all addressed earlier. 

Also, if you are concerned with your rights, I would urge you to please read the TOS regarding your content on any site that you decide to visit or especially publish your works to. Proboards and other sites' TOS are FAR worse than ours, and I'm sure their CEO is not going to spend a week trying to make things right if/when your stuff is copied (which they have full rights to do anything with). I specifically modified our TOS so the only way we can use any content is to market this site and only this site and we have to link back to anything we reference. At any rate, I really did try, so best of luck.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i wish i wrote something good enough somebody wanted to steal ...i would be flattered...as it is i just dribble mtn ******* lingo.

elkhound is an editors nightmare come true...lol


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

ovsfarm said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.


I was going to quote you but you had this on your post


> All rights are reserved. You want to use my writing, you have to pay for it. Please contact me regarding rights available and compensation required.


So since I'm not paying to use the quote I guess I won't respond.


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

BlackFeather said:


> I was going to quote you but you had this on your post
> 
> So since I'm not paying to use the quote I guess I won't respond.


BlackFeather, I salute you. 

As a true admirer, I will give you my first-born child--no, wait a minute. I wouldn't do that to someone I hated, much less you--when I win the lottery, I will give you half if I can paraphrase your lovely response at appropriate times.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Not the right time


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Muskrat said:


> BlackFeather, I salute you.
> 
> As a true admirer, I will give you my first-born child--no, wait a minute. I wouldn't do that to someone I hated, much less you--when I win the lottery, I will give you half if I can paraphrase your lovely response at appropriate times.


You don't even have to give me credit for it. Actually I prefer you didn't, I'm probably in enough trouble already.


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

ovsfarm said:


> Earlier in the current controversy, our site's new owner offered to delete the previous posts of anyone who requested that. I immediately did so.
> However, I received this pm from Shannon today when I asked for a status update:
> 
> "We have actually decided that we are not going to delete any posts. However, I can remove your name from them (but feel this is not what you are looking for in an answer). If you decide that is what you want, please let me know."
> ...



Unless this site's terms specifically say that you give up copyright to what you write, and you agreed to those terms, it would be illegal for this site to make money off of your work if you demanded that they cease and desist. You could take them to court over that.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

ovsfarm said:


> Removing the name does nothing for me. I am a professional writer and am concerned about being paid for my work. I really don't care whether my name is on it or not. I just care that I get paid for work I have done that others are using, particularly if they are receiving a financial profit from my effort.


I missed all that has happened. Will someone please bring me up to date on what is going on? 

What difference does it make if your posts are here under the old owner or under the new owner? Were you getting paid for them before a new owner took over? Is the new owner planning to sell your posts? I'm totally confused on why you are so upset over a new owner.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

About 2 or 3 weeks ago, there was a discovery that someone from CMG had lifted comments from here and pasted them on one of their other sites under a different user's name.

It's a long thread, one of several, but here's a starting point.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ad...pport/535925-answers-many-things-apology.html

Angie, Melissa, Wendy have stepped down (as have a few others, sorry can't remember them all), and several members have gone a walking.

Matt


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen and Bergere left too. Cabin Fever and Kung came back to be mods, and some forum members have stepped up to be new mods ( brave people).


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Wow, I missed all the drama. That might be a good thing.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Thanks for the link Roadking. 

I jumped over and read the first page and the last page. It sounds like something I do not want to dig into. I just want to share and learn from what's posted, I don't want to step into any disagreements. 

Sorry I ask, glad I missed it.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Wish I was on vacation for it myself.

Matt


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

I've been away on home construction hiatus so I have missed all the drama. I get back and holy cow!


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

the vast majority of people on the WWW and I mean vast, do not understand what they are doing when they PUBLISH themselves on the net.

If you sell what you write and give it away to every Tom, Dick and Harry on the WWW then consider yourself in very (vast) good company. it's the WWW, not the YOW (your own web)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> the vast majority of people on the WWW and I mean vast, do not understand what they are doing when they PUBLISH themselves on the net.


That same majority knows what lies are when they see them.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

People make mistakes, you either forgive them and move ahead or not. CMG is making an effort, it either enough or not. Sorry to see people leave, but I wish them well.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

This would explain why the 'EDIT' button disappears in a few minutes...
The user can't delete his/her posts manually.
Saved to be lifted for some future article the original writer doesn't get credit or compensation for...

The 'EASY', and HONEST thing to do would be to leave the 'EDIT' active so users could delete if nessary.

Its also a good idea for 'Updates' on How To articles when a better way of doing things pop up...

I'm an engineer & technical writer, so I won't be posting anymore tech information.
Too bad since I've been off grid nearly 15 years...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Jeep -- So you come back and make that decision AFTER the problem has been fixed, apologies made and the TOS amended to prevent that kind of thing in the future? It was two Admins who transferred the posts to another forum and neither of them have Admin abilities on this board any longer. 

The Edit feature on most boards is about the same length as here. I haven't timed it, but I can usually edit my posts for a couple of hours, maybe longer. 
ETA: I just checked and I can still edit a post I made at 7:49 last evening. So it's about a 12 hour window. 

Time to move on, folks.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

They all come back.... to complain with new names..


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> This would explain why the 'EDIT' button disappears in a few minutes...
> The user can't delete his/her posts manually.
> Saved to be lifted for some future article the original writer doesn't get credit or compensation for...
> 
> ...


You may be an engineer and tech writer, but you have *no clue *what what you are talking about. The revised TOS DOES NOT ALLOW the company owning the site to do anything of the sort, and would subject it to legal recourse if it did - UNLIKE the host company of the site that many people fled to.


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

The Internet is a scary dang thing. Which is why I don't post often. Been a member for a while, but typically just read. What happened here was very very wrong.....but I do think they have most of it fixed and working on the rest. I love this site and do not plan to leave. This is the most informational site that I've found. Backwoods home used to be my go to but it has slowed down so much. I still read Jackie and Claire though. Including Joel's new articles and links. Love this place though....no matter what the drama of the day is. Shannon


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Why can't people leave quietly, without announcing it? I don't care who leaves anymore than someone cares if I leave. Instead, it has to be a big deal, almost like they want to be begged to stay. What someone else does here does not affect my life so why do people do this? Idk and Idc. Let it rest, most are tired of hearing it.


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

homebody said:


> Why can't people leave quietly, without announcing it? I don't care who leaves anymore than someone cares if I leave. Instead, it has to be a big deal, almost like they want to be begged to stay. What someone else does here does not affect my life so why do people do this? Idk and Idc. Let it rest, most are tired of hearing it.


Maybe you don't, but there are a lot of people who care who leaves and who stays, especially when it comes to those who have a long-time reputation here, or are major parts of forums. 

Random disappearances of such people cause others to wonder what's happened, as you can occasionally see by people asking where a member(often banned) has gone. So it's nice to leave a note. 

On the other hand it's been said many times that quite a few people leave silently for every one that announces it, so your advice is being taken.


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry...but why does this thread keep popping up to the top? I know I am doing it here......why not lock it and let it die?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

People want to post on it. If you don't want to read it should the admins deny others that opportunity?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

illinoisguy said:


> Sorry...but why does this thread keep popping up to the top? I know I am doing it here......why not lock it and let it die?


I'll never understand why people will open a thread and post on a thread only to complain about the existence of that thread when all they have to do is not read it.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

JeepHammer said:


> .... Saved to be lifted for some future article the original writer doesn't get credit or compensation for... ...... I'm an engineer & technical writer, so I won't be posting anymore tech information.
> Too bad since I've been off grid nearly 15 years...


I thought the reason why people joined this forum was so they could willingly help others. The whole forum idea precludes the idea of compensation. And what if someone sees something you wrote and runs with the idea and it turns up in a magazine article or some such helping even more people. It is nice to get credit, but isn't it better that your idea has helped a lot of people. Do people think that everything in life comes down to making money or getting recognition, isn't there something to be said for just quietly helping your fellow man?


----------

